# project: FORD F-150 Console (2000+)



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I posted this up a few weeks ago but I believe it was when the site was done for a day so I never got it posted on DIYMA.

Ok the project is to remian stealth but get loud!

These trucks suck for under the seat room so the best bet is to go the the console with the enclosure....so i did......It is fairly easy to get 1.5 cubes and still remain at a resonable height and does remian comfortable.


I did not take alot of early pics....I had bateries charging and could not slow down so I started taking picks about half way through......sorry.  

objective:

Keep stock arm covers
keep stock top arm/storage area.

Woofer being used is a Fi 12" SSD

the rest of the system is still uninstalled...I dont have the time to run wires and install the HU so a local shop willl cover this fun activity.


So I drew out a working sketch....made my cut sheet, made the cuts and started peicing together......and that gets us here.









































test fit woofer and check clearence....we have 3" of clearence so I think we are good.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

and to continue......



Next step .....vinyl....


















































top attatched
(The console was later leveled out)


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

and installed.......it is black but the sunlight crews up the pics...


























I already told him that he needs to vacuum and that his dirty truck makes my console look dirty.

****UPDATE*****

The top was angled like that because of the 2.75" rear end over hange that ha to be cleared in order for the top to lift up, the customer wanted to bring it back down level....he did not see a reason for it to flip up anymore since the seat was now gone....I agree.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

looks good as usual.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn right bro. Very nice box. I like the way you did the top piece as well. In order to vinyl both pieces, with no wrinkles, cut seams, or screws. Well done!! I bet is sounds nice also. Filling up the cab of the truck with no issues eh?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

nice work as usual. being picky with your own work=always having satisfied customers!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Excellent work...I wanted to do something similar in my van but I only have 8 3/4" between the front buckets......


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

That's friggin awesome...  A+


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I have the same truck and have wanted to put a sub in the same location. Now I know it can be done, and done well. Nice work.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

what did you do to hide the seam in the back?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

there is a piece of trim that covers the seem. makes it look real good, as the trim piece is the same material.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Excellent !


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Carl is a console ninja.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL thanks for all of the positive feedback....I live off of feedback rather it be good or bad that way i know what direction I need to go in.......and lol at being a Ninja.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

thats the best way to be. good feedback is the best source of builders anyway.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

any new updates on the finished project. very interested in how it all comes out


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

On this set up he is still piecing a few things togther ....front stage and HU......May go with a seas neo textile and a Dayton RS180 active 2 way and the Premier 880 HU.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

all I can say is take pics. and then post them


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Does look nice. If he was just going to use the fold down seat as a cup holder/ storage compartment you could have just integrated that into the top of the box yourself. I think that may have looked a little nicer than stock piece. Plus that thing probably rattles doesn't it.  Very cool!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

rekd0514 said:


> Does look nice. If he was just going to use the fold down seat as a cup holder/ storage compartment you could have just integrated that into the top of the box yourself. I think that may have looked a little nicer than stock piece. Plus that thing probably rattles doesn't it.  Very cool!


Not sure about rattles Djo and Team S/F use them with the OEM top ask them if things rattle from what i heard everything sounded great. As far as buiulding the cupholders into it....That could have been done however my goal as a builder with these particular builds is to avoid attention from people peeping in the windows. Unwanted attention usuually means busted window and things missing so I want to keep things as OEM looking as possible. Not really made to be a show piece, but rather bling into the interior.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

if there is stuff in the console lid it can rattle but the lid itself dont on mine.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey guys, that's what I intend to do in my '05 F150. Only I'm going to have to be able to use that seat from time to time, so mine will be a little different.

I have a couple questions for you guys who have done this to these newer model F150s.

First, did you use the metal frame that was under the original seat to anchor the enclosure to? If not, how did you secure the enclosure to the floor?

Second, in my truck, under the center seat, there is a metal box of some sort (looks to have something to do with the airbags or seat sensors). It sits right under the frame of the center seat, on top of the transmission hump. What is this box? Did you relocate it? Just wondering if the sub pounding right over it will cause something bad to happen-like airbags going off while driving down the road or some other crazy, possibly hazardous occurence.

Thanks in advance


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

DeLander said:


> Hey guys, that's what I intend to do in my '05 F150. Only I'm going to have to be able to use that seat from time to time, so mine will be a little different.
> 
> I have a couple questions for you guys who have done this to these newer model F150s.
> 
> ...



It has been awhile since I took his ford aprt I used the fatory bolts to secure the console down using strpas of 8 gauge wire from the enclosure and terminals. What will you be using the seat for from time to time?....kids? If you are going to have someone riding on it I may go a different route.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks. YGPM


----------



## connersdad19 (Dec 14, 2007)

nice and clean and a good choice on a sub.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nicee!!!!
Looks great betweet the seats..
love the way you dropped the top on..


----------



## K9COP (Mar 28, 2008)

Wish i had one of these!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice work indeed. An excellent idea for the seldom used center seat.


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Your work philosophy and execution are top notch!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

funkalicious said:


> Your work philosophy and execution are top notch!


carl makes his customers design goals come true. the man's a pimp with vinyl


----------

